# Surrey Strongman



## Andy Ox (Mar 17, 2006)

I posted all this in the general section but thought maybe i should also post it in this section too.

Hi guy's ,great site.

I actually compete as a Strongman (although i was previously training as a bodybuilder).

I'm trying to get anyone from the county of Surrey into Strongman as there is only a few of us in the surrey area although there is loads along the south coast.

Here is my site www.surreystrongman.com

So if any of you big muscley lads or lasses fancy having a go please feel free to email me.

Thanks everyone.

Andy


----------

